# Carver ICB - welche Hinterbaufarben gab es?



## amadeus88 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Beim umschauen nach gebrauchten ICBs ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einigen Wippe und Sitzstrebe in der gleichen Farbe abgesetzt sind, was ich wesentlich schicker finde als nur die Wippe in einer anderen Farbe.

Weiß jemand welche Farbkombis es gab und wo es diese gab? (Nur Rahmensets oder Kompletträder)


----------



## KainerM (7. Dezember 2015)

Also einfärbig gab es das ICB nur "Raw" als Rahmenkit. Ansonsten gabs
- Silber mit Roten Anbauteilen (nur 2013)
- Grün mit blauen Teilen (nur 2015)
- Schwarz mit silbernen Teilen
- Blau mit Schwarz

Hinterbauten in gleicher Farbe wie die Wippe sind wohl immer selbst eloxiert.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (7. Dezember 2015)

Das konnten sich Teamfahrer/Mitarbeiter/Projektbeteiligte so bestellen.
Tobias und nuts haben das auch so.

Zusätzlich zu den oben genannten gab es 2013 noch Silber mit blauen Anbauteilen.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Dezember 2015)

Also meines sieht so aus:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(P.S.: steht zum Verkauf...)


----------

